# pre-made meals.......NOT NUTRISYSTEM



## awhites1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok so after doing a bit of research on the Youtube.....

I'm finding that (at least MMA fighters) quite a few athletes have these things called sponsors. The sponsors send them free suppliments and what not. By the way im totally kidding. Im aware of sponsors in sports....

anyways getting to the point both Ryan Bader and Thiago Alves were mentioning they have sponsors that send them meals. Bader had a local butcher shop that made him two meals a day w/ something like fish or chicken/lean steak w/e and vegetables and he was talking about easy it is to eat clean. 

What companies if any exist besides nutrisystem bullsht that offer such services. I scanned google and came up empty.

It would be awesome if i opened my fridge and there was a weeks worth of perfectly portioned meals in vacuum sealed bags.


----------



## Marat (Sep 22, 2010)

Perhaps you can look into a personal chef who comes in once a week and cooks a week's worth of food for you. Do you have a culinary school nearby? Students tend to carry inexpensive rates.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

It's too bad there really are no premade meals you can get at the market that are all that great.


----------



## Billy Blackwell (Sep 23, 2010)

Eat to grow will send you bulk hormone free food, but it's not prepared I believe


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Billy Blackwell said:


> Eat to grow will send you bulk hormone free food, but it's not prepared I believe



It's kind of not relevent then since he's looking for prepared meals. Sounds like a good place though. Got a link?


----------



## awhites1 (Sep 23, 2010)

somebody can go steal my idea. start there own weightlifter/bodybuilder home meal delivery system. I found the company that freeze dries nutrisystems meals online. go start one that sells BB and athlete friendly meals 

Oregon Freeze Dry, Inc. Lyophilization, freeze dryer, toll dryer, freeze drying, toll drying, freeze dried, Lyophilization Processor/Manufacture of freeze dried materials, such as pharmaceutical chemicals, medical devices, sensitive biological's, and

Prince!?!?! You strike me as a business man w/ the ability to gather needed capital.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 23, 2010)

I was thinking about looking for a local sponsor for my next show, If I do one.  My friend had a local cafe give him a few chicken breasts a day or something like that.  That would really kick ass for a person that doesn't have a ton of money or food.  I suggest others try it out.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 23, 2010)

The only problem with pre-prepped foods is that, in order to produce the foods cost effectively, there would be either preservatives or something in the overall process that would not be 100% healthy. 

After being in the restaurant biz for the past six years, I've thought about doing this myself, but unless there was a solid local market for the product, you'd be taking a fairly substantial risk. 

Just prepare your own foods ahead of time. It's really not that big of a challenge.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 23, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> I was thinking about looking for a local sponsor for my next show, If I do one.  My friend had a local cafe give him a few chicken breasts a day or something like that.  That would really kick ass for a person that doesn't have a ton of money or food.  I suggest others try it out.



Your pro bono chicken breasts are in the mail....hope the zip lock bags hold up.....I used extra duct tape.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Your pro bono chicken breasts are in the mail....hope the zip lock bags hold up.....I used extra duct tape.



haha...keyword...LOCAL....  

I eat enough bad shit as it is!


----------

